# have plastic zippers on my overhead life jacket storage that are stuck



## onoahi (Oct 5, 2007)

anyone know of a trick to get them to work again?


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *jwperk (11/1/2007)*anyone know of a trick to get them to work again?


Try a little WD-40. Works for me.


----------



## fishnfool (Oct 2, 2007)

I don't use WD40 because I was always afraid of the petroleum base messing up the plastics. I always used silicone spray on mine and they worked great.


----------



## rednex*toyz (Oct 7, 2007)

After you get them loose .... product called snapstick works great. Or the other one that was just mentioned. AVOID the WD-40. That stuff should be banned from boats!


----------



## ul412al (Oct 2, 2007)

Ok, you probably won't believe me but Pam is great! Spray it a few times, let it sit, then work the zippers loose....and your top will smell good too.


----------



## Barnacle Brain (Oct 2, 2007)

I 2nd PAM, I use it on all sorts of stuff. I used it a few weeks ago to fix my garage door and then again to lube my winch and my tow hitch ball.The 100% olive oil is what I like best. I mean its all biodegradable and suited for consumption.


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

If the zippers are in fact plastic then they may not be stuck but jammed by the teeth(had that happen a few times on my enclosure)Just got to keep working it to get them to pop loose. Worst case is to pull one tooth off,slide the zipper half out and start over again from the beginning and have the tooth section repaired. This is usually caused by worn zipper teeth. If the zipper is aluminum(most are)then its oxidized. Tap it with a screwdriver handle several times to break the oxidation loose and it should start working again. On my enclosure I treat the zipper teeth with a petroleum(sp.)jelly like vasolene(again sp.) and haven't had a problem since.


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

Corrosion X and then rub them lightly with a bar of soap.


----------



## BJW (Oct 1, 2007)

I like using a bar of soap on zippers too. One of the small pieces left in the shower if not too dried out works great on zippers.


----------



## Chris Couture (Sep 26, 2007)

Once you get them to work again, use chap stick on them as a monthly maintainance routine. It will keep them lubricated and it easy and cheap. Just rub the chap stick on them like you would your lips and open and close them one or twice.


----------

